# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Po jakim czasie działa Milurit?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry,

Bardzo proszę o informacje, po jakim przeciętnym czasie przyjmowanie Miluritu zaczyna przynosić efekty oraz na ile dni przed badaniem poziomu kwasu moczowego we krwi należy ten lek odstawić, żeby wyeliminować jego wpływ?

W badaniu nie chodzi o określenie skuteczności działania Miluritu, tylko o stwierdzenie, czy bez niego poziom kwasu moczowego przekracza normę.

Lekarz na podstawie badania optycznego stwierdzil u mnie atak dny moczanowej, kazał zacząć zażywać Milurit i zrobic badanie krwi. Badanie to, po 4 dniach przyjmowania dawki 300 mg dziennie pokazalo poziom 290 umol/ml przy normie 400. Mam pewne wątpliwości co do diagnozy i chcę powtórzyć badanie bez Miluritu.

Dziękuje za pomoc!

----------


## mareqs

Przy ataku lekarz przepisał mi kolchicynę i naproxen, a milurit można brać po całkowitym ustąpieniu ataku.

----------

